# Lap Counting Without A Computer



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

Before I embark on this project of building a detailed oval track exclusively for T-jets I want to get some information about building a lap counter that does not require a computer. I know it can be done, I've seen it. I don't want to have a computer tethered to a track that is going to be portable. 

I have talked with some people about it but cannot get any concrete answers. I just want to know what to buy, where to buy it, how to wire it and how long should the dead section be? I planed on using the shortest Tomy straight section for the dead track. I already have a Gralab clock so setting race duration is no problem.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I sure would like some option besides a computer as well.

We first used this method. A Gralab timer and a couple of AFX counters with the a leg cut off.








It worked pretty good, but eventually, one of the counters wore out. 
I guess that's the downside of plastic mechanical counters.

I use IR sensors on my home track, but I recently built a portable, and have been looking for other options.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=290693

Here are a couple more threads on this topic.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=292945&highlight=lap+counter

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=212859


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

what I am looking for used like a electronic clicker type counter but I cant find one and any google search is worthless. That type of timing was pretty common on professional tracks before computers, I just cant find anyone who knows about it. I guess if I cant reproduce that I just wont have lap counting.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

We used electrical activated mechanical counters to count amp hours when I was electro plating years ago. 
It was state of the art back then. Wow I feel old.
I know someone carries those counters. Maybe an industrial supply?


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

l have two trik trax lap counters for sale 
1 4lane $225 +shipping
1 6 lane $300= shipping
email me at [email protected]

FOund this on the wizzardho board

This is the solution to your situation

Michael Block


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

lol for that money I could have a computer, that is way too much money


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

what about the old model motoring lap counters... they can still be found.
I would imagine they'd be pretty easy to modify for newer track, but they only count laps, they're not timers

http://cgi.ebay.com/ORIGINAL-AURORA...150566597435?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item230e77f33b


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Check this thread out.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=208044


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

hmmm , interesting


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

I am going to buy an LCD counter and mess with it. I am also going go to Toys R Us and see if I can get a X-Trek lap counter for their RC car track, maybe the IR sensors can be removed from the track section. It might not even be IR. I dont know how many laps it will count. 

With the calculator do you just run one wire from a dead rail to the counter button? And leave the other track rail live? That just sounds so easy there has to be a catch lol


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

If you're still experimenting, *this thread* has some ideas.

-- D


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

The IR lap counters work just fine on a lap top computer. It is surely as portable as a track would be.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Got these of a site that seems to have taken them down. Hope it helps.


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Digital event timers are cheap ($5-$15.00 each, one per lane), especially when bought from electronic surplus houses. 3v-12v power and most can be triggered with reed switches. IR senors would need a driver board to trigger the counter but these are easily, and cheaply built. Won't go into it here. Just Google "digital event timer" and you will find all you need to build a decent stand alone lap counter on the cheap.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Here's an update on the old impulse counter.

http://www.veeder-rootcounters.com/uploadedFiles/Downloads/C342_Spec.pdf


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey this would be a good counter because you would only need to cut one rail.


----------

